# moved to troy built



## Wendall (Feb 25, 2020)

*Snow king Storm 5024 won't start.*

My roommate won't get off his lazy ass and clean the carb on this snowblower! Which is what he said needs to be done. 

It ran for a short time a couple days ago but now just turns over but won't start. He put a new spark plug in and new gas. Does this model have a gas shut-off? I'd like to try to fix it but can't figure out how to shut off the gas. Otherwise I'll have to drain it, right? Have never done anything like this but willing to try. Help! Thanks!


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

owners manual seems to show NO shut off valve ,if you don't have one here is a link to download one,
Page 12 of Troy-Bilt Snow Blower 5024 User Guide | ManualsOnline.com


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

you can clamp the fuel line.

i use Irwin clamps when there's room to fit the rubber feet.

If there's not room, put some pieces of fuel line on a pair of needle-nose vise grips and clamp the line.


----------



## strtch5881 (Oct 6, 2018)

I use a cheap set of forceps to clamp the fuel line. You would not believe how often these get used.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

for the OP i moved the thread to the troybuilt section in hopes of it getting more help for him from the other brand owning members


----------



## NWRider (Jan 6, 2020)

Wendall said:


> My roommate won't get off his lazy ass and clean the carb on this snowblower! Which is what he said needs to be done.
> 
> It ran for a short time a couple days ago but now just turns over but won't start. He put a new spark plug in and new gas. Does this model have a gas shut-off? I'd like to try to fix it but can't figure out how to shut off the gas. Otherwise I'll have to drain it, right? Have never done anything like this but willing to try. Help! Thanks!


Which model Troy Bilt do you have or is it even a Troy Bilt snowblower?


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

NWRider said:


> Which model Troy Bilt do you have or is it even a Troy Bilt snowblower?


Snow king Storm 5024 i'm in a wrong here i improperly moved his thread and am trying to move it back

it's in Snow king Storm 5024 won't start in the new member area


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Wendall said:


> My roommate won't get off his lazy ass and clean the carb on this snowblower! Which is what he said needs to be done.
> 
> It ran for a short time a couple days ago but now just turns over but won't start. He put a new spark plug in and new gas. Does this model have a gas shut-off? I'd like to try to fix it but can't figure out how to shut off the gas. Otherwise I'll have to drain it, right? Have never done anything like this but willing to try. Help! Thanks!


You may get by with just cleaning the main. You only have to drop the bowl to do that

Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

put a piece of plastic under the gas cap and then flip the machine onto the bucket. no gas should come out other than what is already in the float bowl.


----------



## Fat City (Feb 11, 2017)

We all started somewhere . Here's my advice ... Pry off [ Red Plastic ] choke knob, that will expose 2 small screws that hold the ' Heat Box ' to the carb. Next remove the larger screws that hold the heat box to the blower housing . Now you can get at the carb bowl. Yes, you can tip the machine, or remove the bowl with the heat box still in place . I don't recommend a beginner do this, as putting the carb back together will be a major challenge. With the box off, remove the bowl nut, lower bowl, make sure gasket stays in place on the carb body. Examine bottom of bowl for water drops, and dirt. Snow Blower carbs don't get too dirty, the problem is usually water build up, or foul fuel residue. A blast of spray carb [ or brake ] cleaner cleans bowl nicely. Some bowl nuts are also carb jets, others are simply a plug style bolt.
If yours is the jet, blast it with cleaner . Put the bowl back on, turn on gas. Leave the heat box off until fixed.


Spray cleaner into carb ' mouth ', crank engine, if it runs a few seconds, than dies, carb is very plugged . Try this a few times, as sometimes it takes awhile to restore fuel flow. If all else fails, watch some YOU TUBE videos, as this is a common problem.


----------

